# Sheepskin Girth/Covers are they okay hunting etiquette?



## Lucinda (16 August 2012)

Before I am tempted to go sheepskin girth/girth cover/girth sleeve shopping-mad, please could the wise people on this forum tell me if it okay to use this type of girth out hunting - or is only a plain girth acceptable?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## JenHunt (16 August 2012)

tbh I don't know - I'd have thought that you need to do whatever it takes to keep your horse comfy for the day. I know a few people who use a (smallish) sheepskin noseband cover, and that seems accepted. I guess so long as it's clean and tidy, and your horse isn't just bedecked in the stuff (a la BS kids in this area!) then there's no reason why not.


----------



## 3Beasties (16 August 2012)

They might make the horse quite hot around the girth area but if the horse needs one then I can't see it being a problem.

If it was me I would probably buy a black or brown one so it wasn't as noticeable, plus a white one would be filthy within 5 minutes!


----------



## Lucinda (16 August 2012)

Thanks guys, what you say makes perfect sense. Thanks again!


----------



## Swirlymurphy (16 August 2012)

We hunted all last season with a brown sheepskin curb chain cover and no-one batted an eyelid.


----------



## Dovorian (16 August 2012)

We have used a brown natural wool one (Lemieux) on several horses which tended to get sore due to sensitive skin, I would never use a synthetic one though! Alternatively have you tried cotton and neoprene girths to see if that solves your issue?


----------



## spacefaer (16 August 2012)

We have several black knitted acrylic girth sleeves which the leather girths just slide into - they're only slightly bigger than the girths, so they don't slip or twist - they're great, they go in the washing machine as soon as they come off the horse and dry overnight - they've never picked up grit/dirt etc and they work a treat in preventing rubs -we've got a very sensitive skinned coloured horse who gets girth galls at a moments notice, but he never has done, wearing these.

I don't think anyone has ever noticed he's wearing one, and certainly wouldn't care.

Hunting people are not hidebound in terms of dress/turnout - the whole outfit has developed mainly through practicality - the less tack you can use, the less there is to clean (!) but if the horse needs protection, then it's better that you're out, with a girth sleeve on, than staying at home without it!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250900826...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Judgemental (17 August 2012)

It is also acceptable to hunt with a sheepskin covering the whole saddle, similar to those used by the Household Cavalry and Blues and Royals.

However only in black.


----------



## Capriole (17 August 2012)

Judgemental said:



			It is also acceptable to hunt with a sheepskin covering the whole saddle, similar to those used by the Household Cavalry and Blues and Royals.

However only in black.
		
Click to expand...

Where could I get one of those? I think my OH would appreciate one.


----------



## Lucinda (17 August 2012)

All sounds good, thank you again for your sensible replies and helpful hints. Happy hunting!


----------



## Judgemental (17 August 2012)

Capriole said:



			Where could I get one of those? I think my OH would appreciate one.
		
Click to expand...

You are advised to ask a saddler to cut and fit, they are not sold off the peg and it's as well to study the style on the mounted regiments.

That said, you are expected to be of a reasonable age to require such comforts.

It is generally accepted that one should be over the age of 60.


----------



## Capriole (17 August 2012)

Thats why I struggled to find many on an internet search then. Did find a couple on endurance riding sites but they didn't look very good.  Thank you.


----------



## ester (18 August 2012)

I have a brown nuumed one anyway but only use it when horse feeling particularly sensitive eg when moulting otherwise it can get very wet and muddy and hold the water and he is better in his plain one.


----------

